# Jokey the Smurf is ruined...Mystery Bomber strikes again...and blames the LOB



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

OK...I ran to the PO box today, expecting to get the usual...bills and other junk mail. Instead, there is a USPS Priority Flat Rate Box hidden inside. OH Snap! I didn't recognize the name, but a flat rate box normally means danger!!!

I cracked the seal and a note fell out...take a look-see...It seems the LOB is behind this...Or are they??










I think I have seen a note like this before somewhere, on another thread...I think someone is up to mischief!

Take a look at the high power explosives...










Crap, man...there's only so much a Smurf village can handle...

Dirty Rat
Liga #9
Hemingway Signature Maduro
Oliva Serie V Figurado
Opus X

Not sure how I got in this mix, other than saying what a super bomb another BOTL received, but I don't want to trouble with the LOB...I'm only one Smurf after all!

Thanks Mystery LOB Bomber...Happy New Year!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ROFL! Serves ya right ya little blue whatchamacallit!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah...my photos suck...damn cell phone camera!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

MontyTheMooch said:


> ROFL! Serves ya right ya little blue whatchamacallit!


i see how it is...harumph! Don't make me turn into Grumpy Smurf...LOL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

now thats funny.....ohhhh wait...no its not...or is it? i'm so damn confused anymore


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

it's because you're old...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Seeing the smurf get blown up makes me so happy!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> Seeing the smurf get blown up makes me so happy!


Hey...yer stealing my lines...I say that aboot you (did ya catch my Canuckian accent...)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

This mystery bomber is brutal!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> now thats funny.....ohhhh wait...no its not...or is it? i'm so damn confused anymore


Hahaha. Awesome.

Great hit, mystery bomber!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit LOB. Its nice when we get to see Jason feel the pain.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

See!!!! Mystery bomber does exist!!! I wasn't making it up!! See you crazy lob!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> See!!!! Mystery bomber does exist!!! I wasn't making it up!! See you crazy lob!!!


he's not a lob....he is/was a liar.


----------



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

this craven act of cowardice is an affront to the sterling reputation of The Legion of BOOM!!!

as to the identity of this "Mystery Bomber", whomever he/she may be, rest assured that sullying the good name of the LOB will be met with the severest of repercussions.

Heads will Roll and Mailboxes with be Decimated!!!!!!!

this message has been brought to you by The Legion of BOOM!!!...bringing Terror and Mayhem to Puff since 2011


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Aboot. ROFL.

Yes, yes, I just sent your medicine back your way


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> he's not a lob....he is/was a liar.


Meatcake I know the mystery bomber isn't a lob!! Just trying to clear my name from the psychopath vengeance they want to take on me!! Attica!!!! Attica!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Professor Chaos said:


> this craven act of cowardice is an affront to the sterling reputation of The Legion of BOOM!!!
> 
> as to the identity of this "Mystery Bomber", whomever he/she may be, rest assured that sullying the good name of the LOB will be met with the severest of repercussions.
> 
> ...


It ain't me you dumb ol' sneaky ass chaos freak!!! Attica!!! Attica!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> It ain't me you dumb ol' sneaky ass chaos freak!!! Attica!!! Attica!!


that's "Professor dumb ol' sneaky ass chaos freak" to you, Blondie

don't think that we didn't notice that Smurfy's package arrived only a couple of days after you got back from Hawaii, NutGirl....that puts you pretty high on the list of suspects...not that it really matters who the real culprit is..we just might destroy everyone whom we think it is just for the pure fun of it


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

A fantastic hit!! he/she can't be a LOB, to creative and intelligent.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's "Professor dumb ol' sneaky ass chaos freak" to you, Blondie
> 
> don't think that we didn't notice that Smurfy's package arrived only a couple of days after you got back from Hawaii, NutGirl....that puts you pretty high on the list of suspects...not that it really matters who the real culprit is..we just might destroy everyone whom we think it is just for the pure fun of it


Numb nuts I haven't gotten home yet!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Professor Chaos said:


> this craven act of cowardice is an affront to the sterling reputation of The Legion of BOOM!!!
> 
> as to the identity of this "Mystery Bomber", whomever he/she may be, rest assured that sullying the good name of the LOB will be met with the severest of repercussions.
> 
> ...


Hey dr Detroit...don't hurt the poor little blue fella...I'm just reporting the facts...er myths...er whatever they are...my ears are still ringing!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Hey dr Detroit...don't hurt the poor little blue fella...I'm just reporting the facts...er myths...er whatever they are...my ears are still ringing!


When have we ever let facts get in the way of senseless destruction?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I see what you did there...you're being senseless


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

CigarShop said:


> he/she can't be a LOB, to creative and intelligent.


can't be one of the M&M's, either....everything in the note is spelled correctly:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:



cigargirlie said:


> Numb nuts I haven't gotten home yet!!


Shawn hasn't posted anything in this thread, Blondie...why ya talkin' to him?

heyyyyyyyyyyyyy...wait a sec..you were talkin' about me:mad2:

okay, so maybe yer still in Hawaii.....but this doesn't mean yer still not on the list....you could've easily given that bomb to someone else before you left and had it mailed after you left, just to try and put yerself in the clear.

nice try, James Blonde....but yer gonna have to get up pretty damn early to pull a fast one on the LOB....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmmm, me thinks I know that handwriting....

Edit: I do indeed know that handwriting, and they're not LOB...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> Hmmmm, me thinks I know that handwriting....
> 
> Edit: I do indeed know that handwriting, and they're not LOB...


So yer saying you just figured out that it wasn't a LOBster...way to go Einstein!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> So yer saying you just figured out that it wasn't a LOBster...way to go Einstein!


I of course could be lying. Brainiac.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> I of course could be lying. Brainiac.


You...a silly LOBster lie??? No, you may not be the brightest bulb on the strand, but I can't believe you'd lie...of course maybe I don't know what the heck I'm talking aboot


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe he's just a "Limp Ol Bastard" YOU GUYS EVER THINK ABOUT THAT? Maybe it's just a medical condition! Jerks. 

Viva la mystery bomber!

(Someone has to take his side)


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> can't be one of the M&M's, either....everything in the note is spelled correctly:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Watch it there, porcupine! I kan spellz reel gud!

Nice hit, too, whoever that was. It's always funny watching those silly blue guys in Smurf Village get napalmed.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

don't you mean smurf-palmized???


Oh wait...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> can't be one of the M&M's, either....everything in the note is spelled correctly:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> Shawn hasn't posted anything in this thread, Blondie...why ya talkin' to him?
> 
> ...


Nah, I am not that smart and yes I am talking about you Numb Nuts.

PS I love my Future Son!


----------

